# Solaris Utility DVD v5.0



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2011)

well its that time of year again and im hitting the LCD completing my yearly release of my utility dvd. while i finish up whats going to be on it I need help from the community. you guessed it after 5 years iv finally caved to the crowd and will be implementing mouse menu support. pat yourselves on the back. But now I need help with art. for the past version iv simply put whatever image tickles my fancy as the back ground. but now id like something more formal. something that co-insides with what the DVD does what it represents. Unfortunately most of my formal art training ties in with microsoft paint. CS5 only exists for me for dreamweaver and flash. So now I call on my TPU brothers for ideas and examples to help me in this what i consider epic feat. can a dog get thrown a bone?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm sub to help/get


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 5, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> But now I need help with art.



I would help, but...my artistic talents on the computer suck.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe PM Danish Devil. I know he does a lot of avatars and such. From what I have seen he is pretty sharp with PhotoShop.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd help out man, but i think most people think the most less attractive part about my "BF3 Config Utility" is the graphic style... hehehe Can you post the layout?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2011)

what do you mean by layout cheif?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 7, 2011)

Aww sorry I mean button layout. Just a snap shot of how it looks with out graphics. Yea know?


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't realy help but I hope by posting this someone with more talent than me will see it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2011)

thats the thing the GUI isnt completed. What I do know is that the back ground is going to be 1024x768 for optimat support and it looks better then 640x480. unless you want a tree diagram. (raw text)


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2011)

Just an idea, unrelated to the art aspect, but what about releasing a version that's intended for usb sticks?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2011)

ask themailman to help you out. but don't tell him i was the one that suggested him to you or he won't do it. :!L!O!L!L!!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2011)

What language are you using to write the GUI, Sol?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Just an idea, unrelated to the art aspect, but what about releasing a version that's intended for usb sticks?



that will be built into this version. And was actually possible with the last but i had a hard time implimenting it so i never told anyone. I try to automate everything so its simple for you guys.



Kreij said:


> What language are you using to write the GUI, Sol?



im using a program to make the GUI i want to cut as much time as possible since doing the disk already takes up so much.


----------

